# My iPhone says the wrong time



## Got Mac? (Aug 18, 2004)

*[deleted]*

[deleted]


----------



## FlaminWiz (Feb 18, 2008)

Go to:
Settings (built-in app)--->General--->Date & Time---> Time Zone OR Set Date & Time. See what the problem is from there.


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

This may sound silly, but have you tried powering it off completely and then restarting it to re-sync it back with the over the air signal?


----------



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

*This Solved it for me*

General > International > Region Format

Apparently using the United States settings can cause:

- time to be off
- crash when viewing the mail/calendar settings

Changing it to Canada solved my time and crashes.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

interact said:


> General > International > Region Format
> 
> Apparently using the United States settings can cause:
> 
> - time to be off


Yes, because half of America seems to think it's the mid-1950s (or it oughta be).


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

chas_m said:


> Yes, because half of America seems to think it's the mid-1950s (or it oughta be).


Yea... them were the days... 30 years before I was born...


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

kb244 said:


> Yea... them were the days... 30 years before I was born...


Really? You were born in the mid-80s? Your avatar photo makes you look MUCH older ...


----------



## benk (Dec 23, 2007)

Weird...my iphone just started giving me the wrong time and date. It's set to update the time and date automatically, but the time is about 1.5hrs early and the date is a full day early.

I tried pulling out my SIM card and putting it back in and for a brief second it shows the right time but then switches to the wrong time. Very strange, I haven't been playing with any settings but I did do a sync yesterday.

Any possible reasons for this? It seems to be specific to my phone because a friend's iphone gives the right data/time.


----------



## kgeorge78 (Sep 8, 2003)

Mine is incorrect as well. I reset (2 hours) and resynced, ..... Same thing.

The phone is working fine but for some reason, it's not storing my recent calls either.

Anyone else? I'm guessing it's a rogers thing.


----------



## kgeorge78 (Sep 8, 2003)

nobody else?


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

Mine too. All of a sudden I'm 24 hours and 27 minutes behind. I just started receiving alerts for yesterday.

This is excellent, as I have an important client deadline coming up and I now have an extra day to get everything finished.


----------



## n3x6 (Apr 21, 2009)

My clock and date are off too. But only when I am using the EDGE network. If I switch to 3G everything is correct. Weird.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Yesterday my clock was off by an hour AND the recent and missed call log registered calls for the day before. Wonkiness!


----------



## kgeorge78 (Sep 8, 2003)

same here.

I'm calling rogers right now. Maybe I'll get a new phone!


----------



## enfield (Nov 20, 2008)

MIne was off by 12 minutes today..... I put it in manual mode and all is well....


----------



## MikeyXX (Aug 2, 2008)

My wife's is doing the same thing. It's an hour and a half behind. She's on the EDGE network as she as a 2G. 

So it's set to manual for her as well.


----------



## kgeorge78 (Sep 8, 2003)

haha I did get a new Phone! Dust under the screen, just arrived today. Now I'm not to worried about the time!


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

I thought it was just me! I don't see anything about the time being off on any other site so I think it's a Rogers problem. My iPhone has the right time when it's restarted but a few minutes after it's turned on, it gets the time from Rogers and goes to the incorrect time.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Same here...mine was off by 27 minutes on Tuesday. I found that if I switched off the automatic time-stamp (set by cell network towers), I could reset it. I turned the auto thingie back on yesterday and everything's fine again. Must have been a network issue.


----------



## coldcanuck (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm having the exact same problem. I've tried resetting, turning the automatic date/time on and off. No luck. it keeps going back 23 hours. Has anyone else found a solution?


----------



## coldcanuck (Nov 12, 2007)

A bit more research, I found something that worked. Manually set the date/time.

Power off the phone. While it's powered off, plug it into the computer it's synced with. Let it do its thing. Once synced, go to Settings->Date & Time and set it back to Automatic. This worked for me; back to today's date and the proper time.


----------

